
"The 3D universe in which we appear to live is no more than a hologram." - chaostheory
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2010/10/20/fermilab-scientists-to-test-hypothesis-of-holographic-universe/
======
drallison
If the universe is pixelated, we'll need to consider Nick Bostrom's simulation
hypothesis seriously. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation_hypothesis>

~~~
sandking
I thought it was well-known that the universe is pixelated at the Planck
scale?

~~~
mickdarling
No one knows exactly what is going on at the Plank scale, That is partly what
the guy says in the article.

“People trying to tie reality together don’t have any data, just a lot of
beautiful math,” said Hogan. “The hope is that this gives them something to
work with.”

Theories vary widely on what happens to the universe at that scale. This kind
of experimental data might be the thing that transforms string theory from
"Not even wrong" to actually wrong, or maybe even partly right.

------
mannicken
The universe is a construct of our imagination. Individual consciousnesses are
incomplete holograms of the original universe. In fact, it seems to me that
interactions between humans (piecing together of the universe) are an effect,
not cause of the interactions on a lower level.

[5]

